
How Common Craft Stopped Doing Client Work, In Plain English - ajbatac
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_common_craft_stopped_doing_client_work_in_plain_english_redux.php
======
gcheong
A great example of listening to their customers to find the opportunity to re-
define their business strategy in line with the overall lifestyle goals they
wanted.

